# More chances to win stuff with Alexa



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

From an email I got last week:
Starting today, you can win a $2,000 Amazon.com gift card with Alexa. Just go to your Echo, Dot, Tap or Fire TV and ask, "Alexa, what are your deals?" and you will be entered for a chance to win. It's that easy. Second and third place prizes are $1,000 and $500 Amazon.com gift cards. The giveaway drawing will be held on or about December 1, 2016 and winners will be notified within three business days.


----------

